# Ways to increase the rate of your fish growth



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

I am wondering if there are any types of foods or methods that would allow my fish to grow larger faster? I am stocking for my 650 gal. and have been buying fry like crazy but I want them big enough when the tank is ready.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Feed numerous times daily and change lots of water often.


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

how many times a day can I get away with and how often to change water?


----------



## Alisonj (Aug 24, 2008)

I change 30+% water every other day on my fry tanks and feed them approx 5X a day. They seem grow at an very quick rate.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Alisonj said:


> I change 30+% water every other day on my fry tanks and feed them approx 5X a day. They seem grow at an very quick rate.


whoa, 5 times a day?

what do you feed them and how long does feeding time last usually?


----------



## Alisonj (Aug 24, 2008)

yes 5 times a day. New Life spectrum growth and spirulina flakes. Feeding times lasts about 30 seconds. I dont dump a pile in, just enough for them all to get some and thats it.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Alisonj said:


> yes 5 times a day. New Life spectrum growth and spirulina flakes. Feeding times lasts about 30 seconds. I dont dump a pile in, just enough for them all to get some and thats it.


I've always red that its recommended to feed them 2-3 times a day max. And also fast them once a week.

Are your fish still active after being fed so often?

For how long have you been feeding them this way? Have you had any problems? Bloat, for example? Are they breeding?

Just curious. Thanks!


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

I think he is just feeding his fry like this not his show tank


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

I3lazd said:


> I think he is just feeding his fry like this not his show tank


Ahhhh no wonder! The 'fry' part in the original post flew over my head like a plane. Whoooooom.

Haha. Thanks!


----------



## Alisonj (Aug 24, 2008)

Ya just my fry, LOL!! My show tank and breeding groups get fed twice a day with a fast on Sundays.


----------



## eddy (Jan 16, 2009)

What kind of fish are we talking about here?


----------



## supertank (Nov 13, 2008)

y fast the fish for one day a week???? currently i jus feed twice a day, with flakes, hakari pellets and king british sticks. i dont fast them. What benefits does this have.????


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

supertank said:


> y fast the fish for one day a week???? currently i jus feed twice a day, with flakes, hakari pellets and king british sticks. i dont fast them. What benefits does this have.????


For Malawi Cichlids:

Fasting them will help 'clean' their digestive system; reducing the risk of of bloat, and other internal parasite diseases.

And only feed as much as the fish can eat in about 15-30 seconds, 1-3 times a day.

I've also read it is beneficial to feed them minced garlic every now and then (once a week maybe). This is said to boost their immune system and protect against parasites.


----------



## Alisonj (Aug 24, 2008)

Yup with the garlic as well, I soak the peas in garlic once a week and they get them.


----------

